# Mexico Gathering... Let's get it organized



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

My dear countryfolks!

Let's start arranging a Mexico Gathering. If you take a look at the Passion board on the extreme right and check the threads, you'll see that a gathering is kind of a very well organized event.

1.- In our first year, we don't plan going big
2.- Not because of that, we're not going to make a good organization.


So, let's get the organization for this gathering started.

I'd love you to post your ideas regarding:

- Dates. We had tought of Semana Santa, but I'd love you opinion.
- Duration. One day, one week, like a Oaxaqueño party, etc.
- Location. Depending on duration, it's gotta have a place to stay or camp.


Also... once organized we'd have to figure it out how to make more people to come down. Either from the US and more importantly, from inside Mexico. We have to invite known clubs as Xinte, just to give an example.

And if you know from someone who'd like to sponsorize a small event (small stuff like t-shirts, a meal, whatever) that would add interest and would make it shine a bit.

Please reply to this post. There are not stupid proposals. Only crazy ones... and all of us are a bit of crazy, so all ideas are welcome.

Thanks Paisanos!
Warp


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> I am agree with your excellent idea.
> 
> I can to get a Sponsor for some gifts , t-shirts , cups, hats or something like that and maybe , repeat maybe one big mountain bike component for a lottery between Us .
> 
> ...


Cool!! Any suggestions on location and stuff???

Maybe should we make it along the Popobike??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*I would like to get a sponsor.*

I am agree with your excellent idea.

I can to get a Sponsor for some gifts , t-shirts , cups, hats or something like that and maybe , repeat maybe one big mountain bike component for a lottery between Us .

When I say Us ,is for the bikers members of this forum.

Regards.

The last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree on a gathering. While semana santa sound like a good time because most of us have some days off, I've found out that many people leave the city for the same reason, so it may be better to find another weekend, but let's see what other people say about this.

Other, let's decide early-on on a place for the gathering. It will make it easier for planning it afterwards, because there may be some logistic involved depending on what we want to do. While we may decide on an exotic site (like "El Chico"), getting all the people to the gathering may be a problem, since not everybody has a car. I would propose either Chiluca or Ajusco, since both places are accesible by public transportation, I think.

Having shirts or jerseys sound awesome. I don't know anyone in the clothes business, but maybe someone else does.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*The gathering is a very nice idea !!.*

Hi everybody,

The gathering is an excellent idea. I will definitively attend. These are my suggestions:

- Dates. Any weekend after winter.
- Duration. The whole weekend.
- Location. Any place in Ajusco. San Nicolas Totolapan can be a good choice.

Best Regards,

Fidel.


----------



## Xinte Mountain Bike Club (Dec 19, 2005)

*Hi All*

Dear Mexican MTBikers,

Glad to know that you are planning to be organized.

Please count with Xinte Mountain Bike Club for anything that you need.

Best Regards,

Lalo.

Xinte Mountain Bike Club


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

Why must the gathering be near Mexico city?

I am from Sinaloa and i dont mind traveling to a gathering if its long enough and its going to take place in a place with tons of riding.
Take as an example Chihuahua, there`s the train that is worth the icket by itself .... then the mine trails, even a the epic ride that Hans Rey recently rode that has been riden by many others since and they speak wonders on it.
So there are miles for even an entire week of riding.
Im not trying to interfier with where the gathering will take place i believe it should b e up to the group but think outside the bun and look for a nice place with lots of riding ANYWHERE in the country.

Another thing if you want to invite US riders remember that semana santa and spring break aren`t on the same dates and they wont have time off.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Xinte Mountain Bike Club said:


> Dear Mexican MTBikers,
> 
> Glad to know that you are planning to be organized.
> 
> ...


Lalo!! I'm glad you guys be here and share the tons of knowledge in all areas of MTB from Trail Maintenance to Organization!

I guess the first thing we could ask is participants. You guys lead a big crowd. It'll be good to count on you.

BTW... Some of us will be attending the ride you guys have on Jan-15th. I'll be glad to meet you in person.

Rene


----------



## Xinte Mountain Bike Club (Dec 19, 2005)

*Thanks Rene !!*

Dear Rene:

Thank you and be sure that this project will work. Thanks for the comments about Xinte in this and other messages.

I believe that the time for the mexican community of mountain bikers to be organized has come. As you know IMBA is considering Mexico as a target to install an office with representation like in Canada.

Of course they have to analyse how the mountain biking in Mexico is growing. We have stretch contact and communication with the people at IMBA and one of our goals is to have a visit now in 2006. Of course this forum will help.

Please send me your phone numbers to [email protected] in order to make personal contact.

Ahh, one question: Why does the forum has to be in english ?

Best Regards,

Lalo.

Xinte Mountain Bike Club
www.xinte.com


Warp2003 said:


> Lalo!! I'm glad you guys be here and share the tons of knowledge in all areas of MTB from Trail Maintenance to Organization!
> 
> I guess the first thing we could ask is participants. You guys lead a big crowd. It'll be good to count on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Xinte Mountain Bike Club said:


> Ahh, one question: Why does the forum has to be in english ?


I'll send you my numbers...

As for your question.... it's a bit complicated but here I go.

Firstly, this forum is hosted in the US. Is part of MTBR.com and it's based in the US. They were kind enough to share their space with us to share our stuff with people from all over the world.

This ensures that we can give exposure to mtb in Mexico. I'm sure you know how many people from outside Mexico wants to come to ride down here. It also serves to de-mithify some bad histories about our country. You know there are and some hold a bit of truth, some are just exagerations.

On the other hand.... I'm kind of sad because it being in english limits the access to people from Mexico, which is very sad indeed. This site could really lift-off like a rocket if we could get spanish content in because the MTB scene in our country is much stronger than we imagine.

I guess we have to walk a mile in someone else's shoes... Let's say there would be forums for Russia, to give an example. Would you feel comfortable visiting a page in Russian?? I think we'd look at the pics and would try to understand some words... but we would never get what's going on! You'd be clueless if you were trying to go to live and ride in Russia or to have a MTB vacation there.

Additionally... we already had problems with one xenophobe guy who was whining because we posted Mexico stuff on the passion board. He was arguing about us invading California and now these boards.... we don't want that kind of fights, exposure or feelings.

Let's get it started, let's gain momentum and if the forum grows up maybe we could make a sub-forum or something alike in Spanish. I'd really love to. Believe me my heart is put there and I'd like more people from Mexico would enjoy this forum.

I wish also, there could be a similar board in Mexico. I saw the one from some downhill group which is very good, has lots of activity and has a similar format. It would be good to have such thing but for all kind of MTB, not only DH/FR... it takes money and resources, though.

Thanks for asking Lalo... This is an issue that's really making me loose some sleep. I hope everybody understand the reasons behind it. It's not discrimination or "malinchismo". It's not something I pulled out of a hat.

Again, thanks for your understanding.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*need some help?*

As for the gathering... you can count with me, but more important, if you need an extra hand you with the logistics (searching info, calling people, anyways, doing whatever is needed to be done); I'd be more than happy to help you. It's been a long time wanting to see a more organized Mexican MTB community; this looks like an awesome start. Let me know how can I help you pulling this thing together (and by "you" I meant all the guys in the Mexican forum). I'd love to be part of the project.

Cheers, and hope to meet you all in person soon.

D.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*count whit me!*

Tocayo y amigos de este forum como comenta Diego es importante el apoyo para organizar un evento, llamar y checar presupuestos, contactar gente hasta la logistica del grupo... creo que no habra mucho problema si contamos con la ayuda del Club Xinte cuenten conmigo para cualquier cosa que necesiten, de logistica o cualquier otra cosa.. hasta ir por los refrescos! 

Saludos a todos!
René.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, It would be great having a gathering! 

-Dates: While Semana Santa sounds good I also think that people prefer to have those days with their families.
-Duration: A weekend sounds nice, and since it's the first one I think it would be easier to organize something that long.
-Location: El Chico sounds good, even without lots of cars maybe something can be done get people there... Nevado to Valle and Valle de Bravo surroundigs could be nice also, anywhere where The Organizers feel confident enough to arrange such event!

I volunteer also myself, while I don't have a car I'm sure that there are other things in which I could help!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, I just want to chime in on a few personal pointers.

I think we must not think too big for the first gathering. Since it is the first one, we don't know on all the different issues that may show up.

So, I think we should thing something for a single day duration, or two at the most. While having a week-long vacation is tempting, not everybody has that amount of time. I can't be off for a week, and I think I'm not the only one.

Another thing that comes to my mind is that sadly we cannot put something where everybody can join up, either for geographical reasons (they live too far), dates, etc.. We have to accept some compromises on this. But this doesn't mean that the gathering would end up with warp, tiger and me riding, but the most members that can come up.

I think that "El Chico" has come up on other post and this one. If we would like to make this the gathering place, we must come up with how many have cars and how many people and bikes they can bring up with. I can carry two people and another bike (besides myself and my bike). If we don't get as many cars as we need, we may consider renting a VAN or something. 

This can be considered a single-day trip. We can met at Insurgentes or Reforma at 6:00 or 7:00, it may take us 2 hours to get there, we can ride and rest for 4 hours and be back in the late-afternoon. Maybe tiring, but satisfying. 

On a date, probably late february or early march, we just have to be sure "semana santa" doesn't come in the way.

It would also be a nice-to-have if we could have some MTBR jerseys or windbreakers for the meeting. Anyone knows where we could order them? I think Gregg could help us with the design they're using for 2006.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

How about do it during the Popobike??

It's a large event that has (bike related) activities all weekend long and people can assist either day they choose. There's some big caliber pro's coming down, the race is supercool and the amounts of participants is huge.

It's held on October which give all of us plenty of time to plan ahead. It's a big show up for the mexican bike industry and it collects the real spirit of mtb... any bike can take you where you want. There will be people there racing with bikes we wouldn't take for a spin around the block (being some of us such bike-hor's, I'm on of the guilty ones).

There are camping facilities too and the weather is just perfect.

Best thing is that if only three or four of us make it there, there will still be lots to tell about.

We're at the reach of a probable sponsor too, 'the last biker' has mentioned he could probably get a sponsor and being him located at Puebla, with the Popobike he would kill two birds from a single shot....

Just my thoughts, please discuss....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> How about do it during the Popobike??


I think it's too far off. And too impersonal. It's not that I want to keep it 'mtbr only', but I think that we should try to make it 'mtbr mostly'. That's just me.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I concur on your thoughts of keeping it small, maybe a day or at the most two days would be best for the first time.
While riding El Chico would be nice, for a one day ride maybe it could be somewhat hard, especially on the ones that drive, this may not be an issue with the van option. Early March sounds fine with the reservation of avoyding the "semana santa".
I really don't know too many places around here (where it seems the most of the riders have reported) only local places near Toluca but those would also involve the same logistic problems as El Chico.
Maybe we could start by cheking would be willing to assist and from where, also the number of cars and bikes as you already have stated and with that a suitable place could be chosen. I like the idea of the MTBR jerseys or windbreakers.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm of the same thoughts in this; although it would be nice having some sort of presence on the big biking events!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> How about do it during the Popobike??
> 
> It's a large event that has (bike related) activities all weekend long and people can assist either day they choose. There's some big caliber pro's coming down, the race is supercool and the amounts of participants is huge.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C´mon ,C´mon, C¨mon Bikers , transportation for 10 or 50 bikers is not a big problem , I can get transportation for ALL THE PEOPLE ( van , economy buses , de luxe buses , etc. ) at very cheap rates ( realy symbolic prices ) we can go easy to Cooper C. or Sumidero or North State Puebla sierra or Hidalgo or Pico de Orizaba or , or or

The real problem is the time (free days) , not the distance , not the number of bikers .

"Welcome back my friends......to the show that never end...
Ladies and gentlemans...Emerson, Lake and BIKERS !!!! "


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks! I was hoping for a bus or something that we could rent. Last Biker, thanks for the offer. As you say, duration is a big issue, I think. Maybe the most we could expect is a saturday and sunday, what does everybody says? Maybe for some who are married with children will find that even harder. 

Here is the compromise, not everybody here (in Mtbr) is from chilangolandia, so for some a single day riding wouldn't justify a trip to Mexico City. For a place that would take us for more days, some people just won't be able because work or school.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Maybe is time to make some decisions*

Hi all two-wheeled addicts

Looks like, thanks to Last_Biker, transportation might not be an issue after all; we have to start making some decisions if we want this thing to work up, though.
I think is time to define a date and a place to do the gathering; once we have that one solve we can start looking into the logistics, jerseys, accommodations (if any) and other issues.

My proposal:
1) Based on past comments, let´s narrow the choices to three potential places, and two potential dates. I'd suggest one week before and one after of Semana Santa; dunno the dates of Semana Santa ,though, maybe someone can help me with this info.
2) Based on those places and dates, find out who can make it and choose a date and a place based on a "most attendance" criteria. (we could fill some kind of scorecard to find out people's preferences)

i.e. (based on the narrowed options)

Name:
Preferred place: (not filled if can´t make it)
Preferred date: (not filled if can´t make it)
No. of days availability: 
Alternative place: (not filled if can´t make it)
Alternative date: (not filled if can´t make it)
No. of days availability:

3) Notify everybody about the decision and start looking into logistics and some volunteers if needed (depending on the attendance and kinda trip)

Yup, I know what you are thinking - not everybody's gonna to be able to make it; however I really don´t think we can satisfy everybody's interests and time schedules. We have to make some sacrifices and compromises. The way I see it, with this and almost everything in life, we have to make happen the first event and then we can plan further events. 
It might looks March is far away from today, but if we don´t define some things from the beginning we´ll probably end up doing nothing.

Of course this is just my opinion and proposal on how to start planning the gathering, I am not trying to impose anything. Does anybody like this idea?

This is it for now, hope we can make the gathering happen.

Cheers and sweet rides.

D.

PS, forgot to ask, anybody up for the year's last ride on Saturday?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, I think we should get this moving! 

I really thought about where we could do it. Let's do it a one-day gathering on a sunday. 

While I would love it to be El Chico or San Francisco-Valle de Bravo (both great rides), I think we should try to make it to a place we could get easier. I would propose either Ajusco SNT or Chiluca. We could use this gathering as a meet everybody (or most) and see how we ride as a team. For the next gathering, I would push to El Chico or Valle if we feel we're up to a similar level.

El Chico is a great place, it really has about 8-9 km of downhill singletrack with amazing views. The climb back is a real b!tch for about 10-12 km through fireroads, but the singletrack makes it worth paying. 

San Francisco-Valle is easier to ride, but it's a longer ride, the technical or hard trails are shorter, but the ride is around 40 km. From San Francisco we climb about 7 km, then it's mostly downhill, plains through some amazing valleys, lakes, and almost at the end there's a 2 km uphill section. The thing is that there is a section that's kind of a maze, and I don't want to get lost here. Maybe if someone else has done this ride, we could do as guides.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey, I think we should get this moving!
> 
> I really thought about where we could do it. Let's do it a one-day gathering on a sunday.


I like your thinking here. Let's not get too carried away, too soon. I think a lot of us could make a Sunday, pretty much any time. I'll defer to those who know the trails on where to do it. I'm up for anywhere. Let's definitely look at getting a bus organised from D.F.

I know this is being a little D.F. biased on planning right now, but we seem to have a fair number of us based here.

We can put together something bigger for later, let's make this a meet-and-greet. Maybe if people are going to come from further, there could be a smaller Saturday ride too.

I think a big weekend with camping, BBQ, etc. would be great for a little later. This one could happen pretty soon, don't you think? We can still make it a big day out, with food and chelas etc.

I also think that we shouldn't make it around Popobike. Let's all just go to that anyway!

I also am in the very, very early stages of planning something of more epic proportions (I'll start a new thread for this soon. It'll be more than a weekend, and will need to be set up well in advance. Oh, and it won't be anywhere near D.F!)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Okay.... 

We have that we'll have a mini-gathering (just to start), in a very close to DF location. Something for all of us to meet each other.

A bus would come in handy anyway as not all of us have transportation.

Let's just define date and place. Chelas and something else would be a nice plus.

Chiluca is nice. It has all kind of advantages, except for a place to hang-around at the end of the ride. Of course, the ride can be arranged so we hit Espiritu Santo almost at the end of the ride, but you still have to ride some after having some chelas.

As for dates... I'm all ears.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Okay....
> 
> We have that we'll have a mini-gathering (just to start), in a very close to DF location. Something for all of us to meet each other.
> 
> ...


If you want after-ride hang, probably SNT has a nicer sites. Almost at the trailhead there is a Quesadillas place that overlooks the 4X course, and there's a restaurant at the parking lot in which the owner-manager is also a bike freak.

Let's do it early march.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Almost at the trailhead there is a Quesadillas place that overlooks the 4X course


Think we could follow the ride with a little 4X racing?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Think we could follow the ride with a little 4X racing?


Lol, we could try the course, I think. I'm not up to jumping though, so I guess I'll just probably cheer or something. I really would like to make the gathering in Ajusco. For one, I think I've been riding in Chiluca longer and for me it would mean a change in scenery, and probably one or two other forumites knows some trails over there. For another, it has a nicer after-ride feel. Ok, it may (it is) be more crowded, but it's a nice place.

Here a bus may come in handy for people that find it harder to get to SNT, if LastRider can help us with this. Maybe we could meet at a Metro station at, say, 8:00 am in Barranca del Muerto, put the bikes in the bus and head to SNT. I would think we could arrive at SNT at 9:00 am and start riding at 9:30.

We could end up at the Quekas place at 1 pm or so, maybe for the more FR oriented play at the 4X course and then head back. From the Quekas to the trailhead it's like a 5 minutes ride


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So... should we set SNT (Ajusco) as the place???

Anyone has the contact info of the 4X track owner/admin?? Rates??


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK, I'm seconding your motion for Ajusco. What do you say, people?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think we could pay for the 4X when we get there.


I'll take with me my Hadley Ben-Hur model wheelset with blades... so no-one will dare to pass me!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think we could pay for the 4X when we get there. I don't know the price, but I think it's not expensive. I think at first it was free, but someone from this forum (sorry, don't remember who) mentioned that now they charge.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I'll take with me my Hadley Ben-Hur model wheelset with blades... so no-one will dare to pass me!


oh, yeah? Let me put my new helmet I bought at Playa and see how fast you peddal!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I'll take with me my Hadley Ben-Hur model wheelset with blades... so no-one will dare to pass me!


I won't need to pass you, I'll be leading from the gate!

You'd better bust out some big-air no-handers over the doubles to break in that new fork!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I won't need to pass you, I'll be leading from the gate!


I saw that coming.... 



tigerdog said:


> You'd better bust out some big-air no-handers over the doubles to break in that new fork!


I'll give a new meaning to the phrase "pile driving"  (please don't google for "pile driving" if you're at work  )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> You'd better bust out some big-air no-handers over the doubles to break in that new fork!


If he does like you say, he'll break in, but not necesarily the fork....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think we could pay for the 4X when we get there. I don't know the price, but I think it's not expensive. I think at first it was free, but someone from this forum (sorry, don't remember who) mentioned that now they charge.


I was the one who said that  
I got confused with this 4x track thing. The day I met the guy who told me he was going to start charging for using the course (20 pesos) I went to ask at the entrance if this was true. At that moment they told me it was not part of the park and that I would have to pay. Then, another day they told me the opposite thing, that I should report the guy who wanted to charge me because you should be able to enter it with the fee you pay to enter the park. THEN last week they told me that from monday to friday they should not charge me, but on weekends they could. However, I went this saturday with a friend and hanged around there at the end of the ride and no one ever charged me anything. The guy had told me he was going to put a fence around it soon, but you know how many of us Mexicans are; why do it now when you can do it tomorrow?  I'm guessing this is a misunderstanding between "ejidatarios". My prediction is that it will stay free to use.
Oh and BTW, I know most of the Ajusco like the palm of my hand


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh and BTW, I know most of the Ajusco like the palm of my hand


We're real singletrack animals... so get the best of your repertorie for our ride!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think we could pay for the 4X when we get there. I don't know the price, but I think it's not expensive. I think at first it was free, but someone from this forum (sorry, don't remember who) mentioned that now they charge.


I was the one who said that  
I got confused with this 4x track thing. The day I met the guy who told me he was going to start charging for using the course (20 pesos) I went to ask at the entrance if this was true. At that moment they told me it was not part of the park and that I would have to pay. Then, another day they told me the opposite thing, that I should report the guy who wanted to charge me because you should be able to enter it with the fee you pay to enter the park. THEN last week they told me that from monday to friday they should not charge me, but on weekends they could. However, I went this saturday with a friend and hanged around there at the end of the ride and no one ever charged me anything. The guy had told me he was going to put a fence around it soon, but you know how many of us Mexicans are; why do it now when you can do it tomorrow?  I'm guessing this is a misunderstanding between "ejidatarios". My prediction is that it will stay free to use.
Oh and BTW, I know most of the Ajusco like the palm of my hand


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> You'd better bust out some big-air no-handers over the doubles to break in that new fork!


I re-checked... it takes 25-30 hours to break in... that's about two months of my riding to break in.

Pile-Drive, Pile-Drive, Pile-Drive I'll go...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh and BTW, I know most of the Ajusco like the palm of my hand


Now we have a guide


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Let's make a date. Rzozaya suggested March. Sounds good to me. The sooner the better.


Any objection or better ideas than March 5th?? It's march's first Sunday.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Let's make a date. Rzozaya suggested March. Sounds good to me. The sooner the better.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Any objection or better ideas than March 5th?? It's march's first Sunday.


I second march 5th, but let's see what everybody says..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*some people shouldn't be driving*

Jeez, looks like we finally picked a place and a date, and I can make it. Unfortunately last Thursday I was passively involved in a car accident (I was caught in between a "carambola" when waiting for a red light). And from that accident I got a broken neck; it appears to be nothing serious (for a broken neck that's it) which means I will be out of mountain action for at least a few months. There is no final statement from my doctor yet, but they are very positive about the injury. We'll see tomorrow when I visit him once again.

Moreover, I just got my Norco Six (the burly and indestructible 2005 model) and didn't even have a chance to ride it. I'll have to sit and look at her hoping for a quick and total recovery.

Have a good one in SNT, it'll be in someother time for me

Cheers,

D.

Ride safe, ride fun&#8230; but foremost, drive safe and use the seatbelt (it saved me).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Have a good one in SNT, it'll be in someother time for me


Ouch! I feel really sorry!

Heal soon... take your time, though. We'll organize a "Back-On-The-Bike" ride for you when you heal!

Godpseed on recovery!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear that. I know some of what your feeling. I had nearly 5 months off the bike due to a broken tibia and operation.

Godspeed on your recovery, and hopefully we'll be riding with you before too long.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok. March 5, El Ajusco, I'm in! And I will fight with all my lack of abylity to be the last one to arive on the 4x track...!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ouch! Sorry to read about that! Wish you a speedy recovery and take it easy!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Rito, sorry about your accident, hope you don't feel too sh!tty in the following days. 

Whenever you're ready, well gladly ride with you. Heal well!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Now that it seems we have a place and date, let's see if we can get some memorablia for this, maybe some caps (in Santa Fe I think there's a place where they can put any logo on them), a Jersey would be great, but I don't think it will be cheap. 

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Now that it seems we have a place and date, let's see if we can get some memorablia for this, maybe some caps (in Santa Fe I think there's a place where they can put any logo on them), a Jersey would be great, but I don't think it will be cheap.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas?


A cap would be OK for now... I guess there is another place at Plaza Galerias where caps can be had cheap with logos (and screen names?)

How many of us will be?? Please people, confirm you attendance!! So we can have an idea of how many of us will be.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll go!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow...sounds pretty cool. 

I guess the other thing is to have (when things get more established) rides in different parts.

As for me I am bound by poverty to stay in DF, but those rides sound really cool, got any pics?


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> I'll give a new meaning to the phrase "pile driving"  (please don't google for "pile driving" if you're at work  )


Sounds like you got some education recently.. What a wonderful place the net is.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

aids said:


> Wow...sounds pretty cool.
> 
> I guess the other thing is to have (when things get more established) rides in different parts.
> 
> As for me I am bound by poverty to stay in DF, but those rides sound really cool, got any pics?


Aids, the Ajusco is in Mexico. We're still trying to know who's able to come, and see who have cars. I think that there are some 'Peseros' that go up to the park, but I hope that we can get enough cars to pick everybody up.

What we can do is met at a Metro station, pick the bikers & bikes and head up there. Because of my car, I can take a biker with his/her bike.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que pasó con esta idea?  
Les propongo un Mexico Gathering, para este proximo Marzo 1 y 2 del 2008. En el Transvolcano de Michoacan, un evento bastante bien organizado, ya van por su decimo aniversario. El costo es muy economico y es un punto medio para los MTBers del Centro (DF) y los de Occidente.
Seria una buena oportunidad para convivir, la ruta va a estar buena y tiene de todo, subidas exigentes y un downhill emocionante.
Si les parece, chequen la pagina de los organizadores:
http://groups.msn.com/transvolcano/principal.msnw


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Que pasó con esta idea?
> Les propongo un Mexico Gathering, para este proximo Marzo 1 y 2 del 2008. En el Transvolcano de Michoacan, un evento bastante bien organizado, ya van por su decimo aniversario. El costo es muy economico y es un punto medio para los MTBers del Centro (DF) y los de Occidente.
> Seria una buena oportunidad para convivir, la ruta va a estar buena y tiene de todo, subidas exigentes y un downhill emocionante.
> Si les parece, chequen la pagina de los organizadores:
> http://groups.msn.com/transvolcano/principal.msnw


La idea es muy buena, peeeeero... las inscripciones ya están cerradas. Hablé con el organizador y me dice que eventualmente podríamos participar, siempre y cuando llevemos tiendas de campaña, porque ya no hay espacio en las cabañas. Ustedes dirán...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Recuerden que los miembros oficiales del foro mtbr mexico, tienen acceso ilimitado y preferente a todos los eventos, competencias, etc, que se realizen dentro del país.  
Asi que hagan valer sus derechos y si estan interesados yo les puedo conseguir lugares, es cuestion de que se animen. :thumbsup: 
Saludos
DrFoes


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi all, count on us too… we’re planning to go to Chihuahua on next October to try the Chupacabras, around 10 bikers from Riviera Maya are preparing for that, maybe a week before, a week later the Chupacabras could be nice, they told me that “Creel” is amazing we want to ride it, so our proposal is over there.

Saludos a Lalo, Oscar, Camilo, Chucho y todos los Xintes!, no se olviden que tenemos pendiente organizar la rodada de las haciendas por Yucatán de nuevo este año!

Alberto
MTB Cancun


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Here in monterrey Legion is planning a nice rodada from estacion Marte to las pozas de cuatrocienegas 235Kms in 2 days...

also next week is anothre good one in of 2 days from Zona del Silencio to 4Cienegas Also!!!!

Keep in touch!!


----------

